
Life and Death in a Troubled Teen Boot Camp - apsec112
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/life-and-death-in-a-troubled-teen-boot-camp-20151112
======
dexzod
Reminded me of Camp green lakes,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holes_%28novel%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holes_%28novel%29)

